# Crazy night under the Broward lights



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

I actually had some time off to do some fishing so me and a college buddy hit up the night lights around north Broward county. He has been killing the snook and tarpon over the last few weeks so I was really excited. We hit the first dock and there were about 50 snook stacked. We threw the house at those things and nothing! I grabbed my smaller inshore star rod with a Penn Sargus SG3000 with a red jig head and live shrimp to see if they would hit something on the bottom. I make a good cast past the lights and start to slowly drag it on the bottom. I get just past the snook and was about to reel up and bump bump. I set the hook and zzzzzzzzz! The reel was smoking. I told my buddy this does not feel like a big fish. He was like b.s. that thing is taking line like a monster. Well after 15 minutes and no jumps we are wondering what the hell is this thing. Finally it comes up. BONEFISH!! My first so I was stoked. By the way that crap they do on tv where they turn the fish up side down and the fish goes to sleep is b.s. Anyway I learned 4 things about bonefish. 1. They will destroy a Penn SG3000 sargus. It's shot. 2. They fight like 3 redfish on the same hook. 3. Get their butt back in the water quick. It almost died. It took a good 10 minutes and a few tries to get it to swim away without floating back up. 4. You can catch a bonefish under docks a mile away from the cut. As for the rest of the night my buddy did land 1 snook off a soft plastic and I hooked a nice 30 to 50lb tarpon that jumped twice one of which was 10' in the air before it came loose. And we saw about 500 snook that wanted nothing to do with live mullet or live shrimp. I will post pics later.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Awesome. Haven't caught a bonefish either although I did watch my little cousins catch 4 off of our dock in Marathon on frozen shrimp and Zebco 33's


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

http://i835.photobucket.com/albums/zz273/James_Roxby/bone7.jpg
http://i835.photobucket.com/albums/zz273/James_Roxby/bone6.jpg
http://i835.photobucket.com/albums/zz273/James_Roxby/bone3.jpg


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice fish man!
Alex


----------



## Mad Hooker (Jun 2, 2010)

Love the 3rd pic, looks huge when you hold it out from your body! 10 lbs easy!


----------

